# 30 second skip ahead



## magicman (Jul 9, 2006)

What is the code to enable 30 second skip-ahead?? Thanks


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

magicman said:


> What is the code to enable 30 second skip-ahead?? Thanks


Searching the forum can be a good method to find this type of info.

But here it is:

Select
Play
Select
3
0 (zero)
Select

After the above, skip to tick button on the peanut remote will now advance program 30-seconds for every press.


----------



## LOST FAN (May 30, 2006)

how come I have to do the code everyday?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

LOST FAN said:


> how come I have to do the code everyday?


The setting holds until the unit is rebooted. Apparently, your TiVo is rebooting daily.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

One possible cause of daily reboots is when your Tivo downloads new software from the mothership, but fails to install it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Or your AC power is glitching, causing your Tivo to reboot. It should be powered from a UPS to protect it from AC power issues.


----------

